# buying camber



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

First post here. I am a beginner snowboarder with a fair amount of experience as a skier. I grew up skating and took to cambered rental boards very well. In the offseason I picked up a leftover Burton Custom V rocker (156cm)ICS and paired it with Mala Vita's. I waited all summer to bomb the hills with my new stick, went last week for the first time and got my ass handed to me. After shifting the bindings around three times I finally felt relatively comfortable on the thing. I finished the day strong and am confident that I will progress from a dreadful opening day. While there are things that I really like about rocker, such as not catching edges when transitioning from heelside to toeside and vice versa and spinning easily in turns, I must say that I don't feel as controlled at high speed as I do with soft cambered rental boards. So I have decided to add a stick to my quiver, much sooner than expected. I am a 6-1, 180 lbs, novice, goofy footed and I am looking for a cambered board with good pop for large ollies, park features and just a good all around board for the Poconos, occasional trips to Vermont and lots of Jersey corduroy. I'm considering a 159 Ride DH, 160 Rome Graft, 163 Supermodel and the longshot is a 159 Capita Travis Parker Texas snowboard. Please let me know of any other boards that I should check out and also bindings that I might want to pair with the above.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

outlyr said:


> First post here. I am a beginner snowboarder with a fair amount of experience as a skier. I grew up skating and took to cambered rental boards very well. In the offseason I picked up a leftover Burton Custom V rocker (156cm)ICS and paired it with Mala Vita's. I waited all summer to bomb the hills with my new stick, went last week for the first time and got my ass handed to me. After shifting the bindings around three times I finally felt relatively comfortable on the thing. I finished the day strong and am confident that I will progress from a dreadful opening day. While there are things that I really like about rocker, such as not catching edges when transitioning from heelside to toeside and vice versa and spinning easily in turns, I must say that I don't feel as controlled at high speed as I do with soft cambered rental boards. So I have decided to add a stick to my quiver, much sooner than expected. I am a 6-1, 180 lbs, novice, goofy footed and I am looking for a cambered board with good pop for large ollies, park features and just a good all around board for the Poconos, occasional trips to Vermont and lots of Jersey corduroy. I'm considering a 159 Ride DH, 160 Rome Graft, 163 Supermodel and the longshot is a 159 Capita Travis Parker Texas snowboard. Please let me know of any other boards that I should check out and also bindings that I might want to pair with the above.


Yeah rocker boards tend to be hard to control or very loosey goosey at high speeds. Alot of chatter on that as well. I'd recommend the Rome Graft. I love Rome boards in general, build quality is always excellent, and you can't best their pop on the graft. It's a twin as well. So it'll be great for pumping off booters and the like. You can't go wrong with the DH though either. Loads of pop with the added bonus of Ride's slimewall tech.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Ride DH +1


----------



## Penguin1991 (Nov 16, 2010)

Check out the cambered Capita Indoor Survival (5 flex) and stairmaster (4 flex) and for a little stiffer flex that will deliver more stability and freeride ability look into the quiver killer (7 flex) and stairmaster extreme (6 flex).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DH, not camber but look at the K2 Darkstar, Salomon Popstar, Academy Propoganda, Omatic Extr-Txtr.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm leaning toward the DH, have you heard good things about it? Like I said above I have a custom V rocker, I was out on it today and felt much more comfortable after another few binding adjustments. I realize now that at high speed it's very important to hold an edge. I was wondering if there is something that I can do to the bindings to stop the tail from coming frontside when I load up for an ollie. The tail _always_ wants to come frontside on me, it makes getting off the lift awkward too. I'm thinking it has something to do with the binding angles.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

outlyr said:


> According to the Ride website the DH is "classic cambered." I'm leaning toward the DH have you heard good things about it? What about Burton's P1 bindings? And one other thing, like I said above I have a custom V rocker, I was out on it today and felt much more comfortable after another few binding adjustments. I realize now, that at high speed it's very important to hold an edge. I was wondering if there is something that I can do to the bindings to stop the tail from coming frontside when I load up for an ollie. The tail always wants to come frontside on me, it makes getting off the lift awkward too. I'm thinking it has something to do with the binding angles.


DH is a sick stick. rode last years and liked it


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

I was wondering if there is something that I can do to the bindings to stop the tail from coming frontside when I load up for an ollie. The tail always wants to come frontside on me, it makes getting off the lift awkward too. I'm thinking it has something to do with the binding angles.


----------



## timmyboy188 (Dec 7, 2010)

Rocker + Camber! Preferably Never Summer in my opinion. The best of both worlds!


----------



## bb6kid (Dec 5, 2010)

forum youngblood! i love mine


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend has a 2010 youngblood camber and really liked it but he still got a Revolver and likes it even more. Better hold on our icy conditions and more playfull. At 225lbs on a 156 Revolver he hit 30mph the other night.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

outlyr said:


> I was wondering if there is something that I can do to the bindings to stop the tail from coming frontside when I load up for an ollie. The tail always wants to come frontside on me, it makes getting off the lift awkward too. I'm thinking it has something to do with the binding angles.


What are your angles?


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> What are your angles?


Front 15, rear 5, on day 1. Front 10, rear -5, day 2. Shifting the front binding angle didn't seem to have any effect. It still had a tendency to pull frontside. I'm thinking it could be the rear angle, stance width (rear is at reference, front is +1, and I am 6-1, 180lbs on a 156cm custom v rocker ICS)or a lateral shift issue(I wear a size 11 boot)and currently have it set slightly to the heelside of center.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

outlyr said:


> I am a 6-1, 180 lbs, novice, goofy footed and I am looking for a cambered board with good pop for large ollies, park features and just a good all around board for the Poconos, occasional trips to Vermont and lots of Jersey corduroy.


Consider the Ride DH2.4 -- it's cambered between the bindings with just a little rocker (ProRize) at the tips. It feels just like a cambered board but still has some catch-free benefits. Great for East Coast stuff. The DH2.5 is the same, but I don't think comes in your size.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Consider the Ride DH2.4 -- it's cambered between the bindings with just a little rocker (ProRize) at the tips. It feels just like a cambered board but still has some catch-free benefits. Great for East Coast stuff. The DH2.5 is the same, but I don't think comes in your size.


Do you know of any other cambered boards with the rockered corners? Any Rome or Capita's?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

outlyr said:


> I was wondering if there is something that I can do to the bindings to stop the tail from coming frontside when I load up for an ollie. The tail always wants to come frontside on me, it makes getting off the lift awkward too. I'm thinking it has something to do with the binding angles.


might be that you twist or rotate your upper body when loading the tail...watch your shoulders


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> might be that you twist or rotate your upper body when loading the tail...watch your shoulders


You are correct, I did notice that I have a tendency to do that. I was thinking that if I opened up my front foot more (like to 18 degrees) it might counteract that. Do you think I should try shifting the rear binding from negative to positive, I haven't tried but plan on dabbling in the parks eventually?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, but probably better to correct your form...lot of riding is about form...not equipment.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

outlyr said:


> Do you know of any other cambered boards with the rockered corners? Any Rome or Capita's?


Rossignol has the camber with rocker outside profile. Have you considered a fully flat board like salomon or Smokin have. Smokin also has clash rocker that is like Neversummers but more mellow. I went from camber to that and barely had to change my riding.

The rotation when you ollie is the rocker board revealing a flaw in your technique.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk, but probably better to correct your form...lot of riding is about form...not equipment.


Thanks, I'll be mindful of it.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

"The rotation when you ollie is the rocker board revealing a flaw in your technique."
Does it come down to my weight not being centered on the front binding when I crouch? I really don't think the rear binding has much to do with it, could it?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

outlyr said:


> Do you know of any other cambered boards with the rockered corners? Any Rome or Capita's?


Rossignol already has been mentioned; in addition, Jones, Yes, and Nidecker.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

*nitro gullwing*

I have no experience with other reverse cambered boards, but my nitro subpop feels as stable as any cambered board I tried, which is surprising since its such a soft, flexible light boards.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Capita Black Snowboard of Death 2011 is camber between bindings and early rise nose and tail. Mind you, this is an all-mountain stick, less freestyle oriented.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

That Yes Optimistic looks pretty good.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> Capita Black Snowboard of Death 2011 is camber between bindings and early rise nose and tail. Mind you, this is an all-mountain stick, less freestyle oriented.


Do you recommend the early rise nose and tail for Northeast manmade ice with only occasional powder? Will a true cambered board like the Ride DH have a tendency to catch edges in such conditions?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

outlyr said:


> Do you recommend the early rise nose and tail for Northeast manmade ice with only occasional powder? Will a true cambered board like the Ride DH have a tendency to catch edges in such conditions?


I ride in the East and already prefer my hybrid camber DH2.4 to my camber Decade for precisely that reason. But look, the catchiness of pure camber is not something that can't be overcome with due care. When that's all there was to ride, people managed well enough. We're not talking about an enormous difference.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

JoeR said:


> I ride in the East and already prefer my hybrid camber DH2.4 to my camber Decade for precisely that reason. But look, the catchiness of pure camber is not something that can't be overcome with due care. When that's all there was to ride, people managed well enough. We're not talking about an enormous difference.


I'm thinking that I want to gain the experience of riding a pure cambered board. I learned on soft cambered rental boards and while I noticed their tendency to catch edges when transitioning from toe to heal, I still felt much more controlled than I do on my 2010 custom v rocker. I'm getting used to it and don't regret buying it, but something tells me to pick up a pure cambered now and wait on the hybrids for a few years.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought this year's DH 157. First and foremost, this is an outstanding freestyle stick. Every time I go to the park I come back home with an ear to ear grin. On top of that, it is great for groomers, speed, drops, ice and handles powder to boot. 

But, you can't be sloppy with your snowboarding technique anywhere on the mountain since it isn't forgiving. On the flipside, this unforgivingness will make you learn proper riding technique - otherwise it will beat you up (not just in terms of falling over but you'll waste a lot of your energy).


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

outlyr said:


> "The rotation when you ollie is the rocker board revealing a flaw in your technique."
> Does it come down to my weight not being centered on the front binding when I crouch? I really don't think the rear binding has much to do with it, could it?


With out seeing you the best guess I could make is that you are rotating your shoulders forward when you lean back to pop and that is causing a frontside rotation. It doesn't show on a cambered board because the tail's edges will dig in to stop the rotation. Make sure you are going strait back with your weight.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

john doe said:


> With out seeing you the best guess I could make is that you are rotating your shoulders forward when you lean back to pop and that is causing a frontside rotation. It doesn't show on a cambered board because the tail's edges will dig in to stop the rotation. Make sure you are going strait back with your weight.


I'm a righty. However, as I have said I ride goofy footed. So when I load up I tend to do it with my front leg, leaning slightly forward and applying pressure to my front heal in the process (I guess that makes it a nollie). I think this is what is causing the tail to come frontside. I shifted the bindings to +15 front, -15 rear and repositioned the highbacks to allow for more unimpeded movement of my lower legs. I also moved the (EST) bindings laterally, a bit to the healside of the reference line to compensate for my size 11 boots. Hopefully this setup combined with a focus on form will allow me to land some monster nollies/ollies.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried out the new setup yesturday. All went well. My final adjustment was widening the stance to 24" and rotating the highbacks in order to position them parallel to the heel edge; I believe their being out of position resulted in the frontside swing that I mentioned above. The front +15, rear -15 binder angles also helped balance the board under-foot and made the ride more predictable overall. While I now feel much more comfortable with my v-rocker, I'm still anxious to get back on a classic camber. My new 159 Ride DH and Flux TT30 bindings arrived a few days ago, she's all setup with the same configuration as my rocker. I'll let the board know how it goes. Thanks to all those who provided information in this thread.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

The 2011 Ride DH is quite a board, got lots of compliments from the lift hands. As far as performance, she handled the ice well with little chatter and was stable if somewhat slow while bombing. The pop-rods performed as billed. The torsion was noticeably stiffer than my v-rocker and the board kept me up more than a few times. She also handled ten-footers well and landed surprisingly soft even when flat. However, with only an hour of daylight remaining I hit a small handrail kicker off the side and landed on my toes, I drifted toward the handrail and slammed into the plywood webbing separating the rail supports, heard a pop in my shoulder and took a good blast to my outer thigh. At first I thought I broke my collar bone, then after two more runs I narrowed it down to my shoulder and now that a few days have passed I think it's just a bone bruise and possibly a minor a/c separation. Thankfully no broken bones, but my DH didn't fare so well. On the following lift I noticed a two inch crease starting about a half inch in from the toe edge, six inches in from the nose. Dogfunk took it back no questions asked, it only cost me $6.99 in shipping. Unfortunately from what I've be reading, delamination is a fairly common problem with the DH. I'm wondering if I should have picked up a 160cm Rome Graft instead. Is anyone aware of durability issues with Ride's and DH's specifically? What about the Rome Graft?


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

outlyr said:


> Is anyone aware of durability issues with Ride's and DH's specifically?


I've had my DH for 20 (on snow days). I'm seeing chips and scratches on the topsheet and cuts in the base but it doesn't come as a surprise given what I've been doing to it. I have decided to stop hitting jibs and rails with it, though - I have bought a very cheap new board especially for that.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what board did you pick up for that?


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Rope Snowboards 155. 

Rope is a v. local snow/skate/surf company, i.e. they sell stuff in my home town only (Belgrade, SERBIA, Europe) and this is their first year making snowboards (they made about about 75 boards in this their first series). The board looks/feels good and it was dirt cheap ($160). 

I'd look for a last season's or even two seasons ago untouched board, preferably rocker since its intended for jibbing. If you can't find a "new" old board then look for a decent used board. I wouldn't pay more than about $150 for something you're going to destroy.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got 2 Ride Antics from 2009 (158W and 162W) which still have the traditional camber,the 2011 Antic is now camber. I like camber for the high speed stability and quick response when turning. As for durability my Ride's have held up very well even taken in a lot of abuse in the woods and off piste riding, the slimewalls are TOUGH. Are you still having issues with the push you were getting? After getting new boots this year I mounted my bindings more centered (width wise) on the board and I started getting that push you described. I ended up mounting my binders with the bolt position off center slid back towards the heel of the binding as I used with my old boots and that "push" went away. Just a suggestion to try, I don't think I was centered over the width of the board and that caused my push.:dunno:


----------



## Paradigm (Jan 8, 2011)

outlyr said:


> First post here. I am a beginner snowboarder with a fair amount of experience as a skier. I grew up skating and took to cambered rental boards very well. In the offseason I picked up a leftover Burton Custom V rocker (156cm)ICS and paired it with Mala Vita's. I waited all summer to bomb the hills with my new stick, went last week for the first time and got my ass handed to me. After shifting the bindings around three times I finally felt relatively comfortable on the thing. I finished the day strong and am confident that I will progress from a dreadful opening day. While there are things that I really like about rocker, such as not catching edges when transitioning from heelside to toeside and vice versa and spinning easily in turns, I must say that I don't feel as controlled at high speed as I do with soft cambered rental boards. So I have decided to add a stick to my quiver, much sooner than expected. I am a 6-1, 180 lbs, novice, goofy footed and I am looking for a cambered board with good pop for large ollies, park features and just a good all around board for the Poconos, occasional trips to Vermont and lots of Jersey corduroy. I'm considering a 159 Ride DH, 160 Rome Graft, 163 Supermodel and the longshot is a 159 Capita Travis Parker Texas snowboard. Please let me know of any other boards that I should check out and also bindings that I might want to pair with the above.


hey wassup bro.. out of curiosity.. can i ask what size bindings and boots your wear? and also what yr ur burton 156 is.. thanks


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> hey wassup bro.. out of curiosity.. can i ask what size bindings and boots your wear? and also what yr ur burton 156 is.. thanks


Large Mala Vita's on the 2010 Burton Custom V-Rocker. (2009 or 2010) Ride Duece in size 11.


----------



## Paradigm (Jan 8, 2011)

outlyr said:


> Large Mala Vita's on the 2010 Burton Custom V-Rocker. (2009 or 2010) Ride Duece in size 11.


09/10 model was the one with the multi colored top sheet right? do u have any toe or heel drag at all? cus ur board is a 247mm waist width.. i wear size 11 and use large bindings as well... i just ordered a 08/09 burton custom and thats a ww of 249mm just wondering if im gna have toe n heel drag... thNKS


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

"Are you still having issues with the push you were getting?" I was getting the push on my V-rocker and I think it was partly due the physics of 'rocker' but mostly a result of my highbacks being out of position. I didn't adjust them to compensate for the +15, -15 angles of the binders. In my opinion rotating the highbacks so they are parallel to heel edge is critical. Their improper position also caused a hotspot on my calf. The problem that I have now is that I am unable to adjust the forward lean. Adjusting Mala Vita highbacks to compensate for +15,-15 angles renders the lean wedge ineffective, unless I'm doing something wrong. The wedge is much better on my new TT30's. I had the TT30's on my Ride DH before i cracked it up. The repacement will arrive on Friday, can't wait, I loved that board for the six hours that I rode it.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, black, metallic grey and green horizontal bars. I haven't noticed any toe or heel drag, but the Mala Vita's have a thick base pad and my angles help with that as well. I think you should be fine as long as you don't have bulky boots, no angle or minimal cushion underfoot. You should check out the 2010 Mala Vita's they would provide you with some additional clearance and the highbacks rule.


----------

